# Noob question about canon model numbers



## cabledawg (Sep 29, 2011)

What do all the model numbers mean for the canon dslr cameras?  I see t's, x's, ?D, ??D, and ???D.  And some folks say that certain models are the same as others.  So how do I decipher the models to know which one has what features?


----------



## Overread (Sep 29, 2011)

Check out the Canon official website for your country, it should display a list of models, specifications and details of all the current market options for Canon, along with their official names.

As fur duel names this is mostly only on the entry/beginner level bodies. The xxxxD and xxxD lines in the European market are also called various X names in the US market and various Kiss models in the Japan market.  From the xxxxD name structure the xxxxD are the lowest level, then you have the xxxD
Mid range are more simply kept to:

xxD - 50D and previous models are all midrange spec bodies; the 60D (it is assumed further models in this line) represents a split of midrange and has lower specs and a weaker body (its more an advanced entry level). 

7D - the upper part of the new midrange split, featuring the more professional build and features

5D line - represents the entry level fullframe bodies on the market (ie full 35mm sensors not the 1.6 crops that the other cameras mentioned have).

1D - top line of the cameras and split into a 1.3 crop and fullframe lines.


----------



## cabledawg (Sep 29, 2011)

So something like a 20D is an older midrange?  I'm trying to get my foot in the door with DSLR's going from older analog 35mm SLR's.  But I dont want to spend a ton of money until I know I'm going to like the digitals.  But to ease my shopping experience, I needed to know some basics on the model numbers to guide my decision.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 29, 2011)

What's your budget?  I just pointed a friend toward a used 40D because it sort of sticks out at it's price point.  It does certainly depend on your intention.


----------



## cabledawg (Sep 29, 2011)

I dont have a budget set right now.  Initially i'd like to stay under $400 for a body and kit lens,  but that really limits my options so I may just wait for my tax return and bump the limit a fe w hundred to get into something i'll enjoy more i'd I decide to stick with digital.  Also I have several FD lenses I'd like to be able to use as well.

I mostly do nature shots, but I used to do alot of event and family photos, but my current multi use digital is too slow for my liking.  Great for moderate lighting still shots, but horrible for low light or action.  Back in the day, I could go through about three 36 exp rolls in one afternoon at the zoo with the family.  I want to get back to that level


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 29, 2011)

FD lenses do not adapt easily to any of Canon's digital bodies unfortunately, as the flange distance on them is shorter than that of the current EOS system.  Adapters are available to mount FD on EOS, but they need an optic of their own in order to achieve infinity focus.  These optics typically are not known for their quality.

A mirrorless system such as Micro 4/3 might be worth looking into.  The bodies are much smaller, and have shorter flange distances due to the absence of the mirror.  As a result they're very good at adapting to old lenses, even super short Leica M lenses.


----------



## cabledawg (Sep 29, 2011)

The FD lens thing isnt a deal breaker. I just want something with variety.  A DSLR lets me get different lenses and the manual controls my current digital cam doesn't have.


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 29, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> The FD lens thing isnt a deal breaker. I just want something with variety.  A DSLR lets me get different lenses and the manual controls my current digital cam doesn't have.



Micro 4/3 also offer these things... worth a look anyway.  Check out the Olympus Pen series.  I bet you could get a used E-P2 with a kit lens within your budget.


----------



## cabledawg (Sep 29, 2011)

I was just looking at those.  I'll check ebay tomorrow and see what I can find.  Seems to be a good mix of point/shoot and slr.  Thanks for the added info!


----------



## Overread (Sep 30, 2011)

Just a point but if you want to get the same angle of view as you used to with the 35mm film you'll have to look at second hand 5D or 5DMII (the former I think will run at least double your $400 budget - a guess there I'm not in the US). Otherwise you are on the 1.6crop with canon and the Pen series (ie the micro 4/3rds) will have an even smaller sensor. 

Of course this might or might not be a deal breaker for you; best thing is to find a shop or local camera club to give them a bit of a try and see how the angle of view changes and depth of fields affects you shooting. 

As for models the 20D is rather pushing on the age as far as I recall, I'd try for a 40D midrange if you can, if not any of the current Rebel series/xxxD bodies would do a good job if you want to hit the canon DSLR line; whilst also leaving a bit more cash free for a later lens investment.


----------



## cabledawg (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the apsect ratio info, Overrad.  I didnt realize there was a difference in apsect ratio between the old 35mm SLR and the DSLR.  I dont think it'll be an issue as I just want to get into a better digital camera than the one I have that will give me the "freedom" of manual changes and something that is much faster than my current digital.  And no, where I'm at in the US, there arent any clubs and very few shops where I can try out a DSLR setup.  My boss has a good setup for his wife, but he was up in the $2k range, which is a bit higher than I can afford.

I looked into the Micros and found a panasonic G10 that is really appealling, in both options and price.  If not I did find alot of 40D's that wont hit me so hard inthe pocket book.  But the G10 has an adapter available for FD lenses.  The adapter arent that much and I could try it out to see how well it works.

You guys have helped alot!  We are heading to Fargo next week and they have a big photo shop there, so I'll check out what they have and post up my findings.


----------



## Overread (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan and I know if you hunt around (its not so big here on TPF at the moment; though we've  a few strong fans) you should be able to find some micro 4/3rds forums where you can get a better idea of their market and also backwards compatibilities - limits and advantages of them. 

Also remember the 5D and 5DMII are DSLRs but fullframe (fullframe = 35mm) so there are equivalent DSLRs to the old film system; though at present they are more expensive (larger sensors are simply more expensive and tricky to manufacture).


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 30, 2011)

FYI, check out Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ

They have a great database of pretty much every digital camera.  You can select several of them, then compare them side by side, very useful.


----------



## cabledawg (Sep 30, 2011)

So riddle me this, but do all the EOS systems interchange with the EF lenses?  I think I read on here that most do so long as it is a quality lense.  If that's the case, I'm finding alot of Rebels that can be had for cheap which will let me build up my other equipment as Overread stated.  Then if I like the DSLR, I can upgrade the camera later and still use my Rebel lenses.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, all Canon EF lenses are compatible with all Canon EOS cameras.  

The only caveat is that EF-*S* lenses will only work with digital EOS cameras that have an APS sized sensor, which includes all digital Rebels, two digit (XXD) cameras (excluding the 10D) and the 7D.  That does not include the 5D, 5DmkII or any of the 1D/1Ds pro series cameras.

So the only trap you should avoid, would be to buy a bunch of EF-S lenses, then upgrade to a 'full frame' camera like the 5DmkII.


----------



## cabledawg (Sep 30, 2011)

That is awesome news!  Well I have some shopping to do................


----------

